# Projecting An Image On To A Mirror??



## gmff (Oct 22, 2010)

I need to project an single image that someone can look at as if they are remembering a moment. This image would be best on a mirror so both the actor and the image are seen. Has anyone done that or have suggestions about how to go about doing that.
Thanks!!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 22, 2010)

On my budget I wouldn't try to do projection. Coping with the glare from the projector might be an interesting challenge though.

Have you thought about using Pepper's Ghost effect instead, or a piece of one-way mirror mylar with a live actor behind it?


----------



## David Ashton (Oct 22, 2010)

make a mirror frame with high reflection window tint on the face and a piece of rear projection screen behind, then place a video projector behind it, with the front lit it becomes a mirror and with the projector on and the front lights dim you have the image or a mix of the two.


----------



## museav (Oct 22, 2010)

Since this thread seemed to relate to projection and projectors, I moved it to Multimedia, Projection and Show Control.


----------



## WooferHound (Nov 1, 2010)

you should also look at this thread . . .
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-effects/20995-two-way-mirror.html


----------

